# My Next Piranha



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So currently I have my reds in a 150 and a compressus in a 55. I am looking to start a new tank and before I do, I wanted to get some opinions on which P I should get. I am open to either pygos or a serra. I would only look for a tank probably in the 55-75 gal range. What should I do? Thanks.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm actually doing the exact same thing. I have a 125g with Pygos and a 75g with a Rhom and I just setup my 40b. I'm looking into getting a Gold Mac personally. They are pretty cheap and I've even managed to see one at a lfs about 6 months ago. It seems like everyone is getting RRS lately, so I'm going back to the orig IMO. Plus Macs have a tendency of becoming beast with great personalities. Personally I'm not a big fan of tanks skinnier than 12" so I would look at getting a 75g or a 40g breeder tank. They are perfect for most small Serras.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think a group of wimples would be cool, Aqua Scape has some in at the moment.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> I think a group of wimples would be cool, Aqua Scape has some in at the moment.


A whimple huh? I dont know much about them but they look pretty cool.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if your going to do pygos just add to your 150 so you dont need a new tank (any pygo you dont have would do). if you want a new tank get a serra for sure of some kind just look whats available at the moment your ready. sounds like you may want a mac from reading what you wrote if you do a 75 you can try to make a little group of them. worse case you end up with one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Some denticulatas would be cool as thats something not too many people have. Scapularis would be another less common fish. You could try a mac shoal though you often hear of people going from a group to a few left if they start with babies. If you got some juvies to adults it may work for you. There is always the common rhom, pygos, elong, solo mac, RRS.

Something rarer you could do would be a geryi, larger rhom (under 12") or brandtii


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Tensa said:


> Some denticulatas would be cool as thats something not too many people have. Scapularis would be another less common fish. You could try a mac shoal though you often hear of people going from a group to a few left if they start with babies. If you got some juvies to adults it may work for you. There is always the common rhom, pygos, elong, solo mac, RRS.
> 
> Something rarer you could do would be a geryi, larger rhom (under 12") or brandtii


I would love a geryi if I could find one!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Shark Aquarium has couple small geryi


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I will check em out.

........ooo they're spensiveeee


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd suggest S. Geryi, S. Irritans or P. Maculipinnis...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone for a BME?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

AE has one that I saw.......I have been mulling this over too!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I'd suggest S. Geryi, S. Irritans or P. Maculipinnis...


jeebus aint seen you in forever dude!!! good to see you post again.

to OP yea i wouldnt be too worried you only got 3 pygos in a 150 thats a lot of empty tank.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

How many can I do?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just gotta experiment i wouldnt be afraid to add a few for sure. i know we use to have a rule of 20g per pygo so i figured thats a legit start some over stock some under stock. even if you figure 30g per P you have room for a couple more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

I say 8 total as long as the waters good and stays good.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Tensa said:


> I'd suggest S. Geryi, S. Irritans or P. Maculipinnis...


jeebus aint seen you in forever dude!!! good to see you post again.

to OP yea i wouldnt be too worried you only got 3 pygos in a 150 thats a lot of empty tank.
[/quote]
On a quick side note I'm interested to see your (Mr. Hannibal) collection as I know you used to have a sweet collection of vinneys so im interested in what it is like now.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Tensa said:


> I'd suggest S. Geryi, S. Irritans or P. Maculipinnis...


jeebus aint seen you in forever dude!!! good to see you post again.

[/quote]

Yeap, it's been a loooong while (4 years)... nice to see you around pal


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I'd suggest S. Geryi, S. Irritans or P. Maculipinnis...


jeebus aint seen you in forever dude!!! good to see you post again.

to OP yea i wouldnt be too worried you only got 3 pygos in a 150 thats a lot of empty tank.
[/quote]
On a quick side note I'm interested to see your (Mr. Hannibal) collection as I know you used to have a sweet collection of vinneys so im interested in what it is like now.
[/quote]

I had a great collection a few years ago but all i can do now is show you some old pics of those fish since i lost almost all my Ps (due to problems with water parameters in a water change 3 years ago)... i still have Caribas and Rhombeus and planning to get Irritans soon... i'll post some pics in a couple of days...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks. but like cluster said we would love to see your collection since its been so long. just a lil update would be great feel free to post a new thread on whats going on in your life and with your piranha.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Tensa said:


> thanks. but like cluster said we would love to see your collection since its been so long. just a lil update would be great feel free to post a new thread on whats going on in your life and with your piranha.


I lost all the Ps i had in the "smaller" tanks the same f.. day due to problems in a water change (toxic water i guess)... that day y lost 3 Irritans, 1 Eigenmanni, 2 Elongatus, 1 Medinai, 1 Neveriensis, 1 Manueli, 1 Striolatus, 2 Maculipinnis and 4 Denticulata... My Cariba shoal and Rhom survived since i didn`t cleaned their tanks that fuckin' day ...

I will post some pics of my actual Ps in a few days since i've been moving to a new house and my tanks are a mess now...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> thanks. but like cluster said we would love to see your collection since its been so long. just a lil update would be great feel free to post a new thread on whats going on in your life and with your piranha.


I lost all the Ps i had in the "smaller" tanks the same f.. day due to problems in a water change (toxic water i guess)... that day y lost 3 Irritans, 1 Eigenmanni, 2 Elongatus, 1 Medinai, 1 Neveriensis, 1 Manueli, 1 Striolatus, 2 Maculipinnis and 4 Denticulata... My Cariba shoal and Rhom survived since i didn`t cleaned their tanks that fuckin' day ...

I will post some pics of my actual Ps in a few days since i've been moving to a new house and my tanks are a mess now...
[/quote]

im really sorry to hear that. its a loss to us all though. some of us know what its like to lose rare stuff like that . but your back now and have managed to keep the cariba and rhom all the while.


----------

